# IoW chain ferry



## Tmac1720 (Jun 24, 2005)

Report on BBC news that a crew member of the Isle of Wight chain ferry has received serious injuries after being pinned between the loading ramp and a car. Reports state the car driver accelerated by mistake. Hopefully the injured man will make a full recovery.

www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-hampshire-33831271


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

Slightly more info in local press:

'The man's injuries are serious but not critical, a spokesman for the ambulance service said.'

http://www.dailyecho.co.uk/news/13583171.Ferry_suspended_after_worker_hit_by_car/


----------



## Dickyboy (May 18, 2009)

A card from the locals in East Cowes for the injured man.


----------

